# maximum filesize with NFS

## meyerm

Hi there,

I just tried to export a 6,5GB file over NFS with my brand new gentoo (nfs-utils, kernel etc are all new).

To avoid conflicts with older NFS-utils (the same problem ocurred after exporting it to an old SuSE) I even mounted it to localhost (I mounted the exported directory on the same machine into another directory, kinda usefull, right?  :Wink:  ). But when I list the files, it just shows 2,5 GB filesize. I can copy it and it stops after 2,5 GB.

What is the problem? Am I using wrong export-options? ("/ *(rw)" <- as simple as possible) Or is there a maximum filesize with the default nfs-server?

Thanks a lot,

Marcel

BTW: I know NFS is not the perfect solution. But we need some possibility to export HUGE video-files from our Linux servers to Linux, Windows and Mac-Clients. If you know a better alternative (no, not netcat  :Wink:  ) I would be happy to hear about it from you.

----------

## klieber

moving to bugs forum.

--kurt

----------

## meyerm

Just a short explanation, why I think it should be in "bugs":

It seems, as the nfs-daemon is compiled with only 32 bits for filesize. If that is true, it should really be changed.

----------

## klieber

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> It seems, as the nfs-daemon is compiled with only 32 bits for filesize.

 

Did a bit of research.  From the NFS homepage

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Q. What are the primary differences between NFS Versions 2 and 3? 
> 
> A. From the system point of view, the primary differences are these: 
> 
> Version 2 limits the client to 2 GB file size (32 bit offset) support; Version 3 supports larger files (up to 64 bit offsets), depending on the server 
> ...

 

So are you using NFSv2 or NFSv3?

--kurt

----------

## meyerm

Oh damn. I'm sorry! Really...

I also searched the NFS homepage, google etc. I just wasn't capable of finding anything related. Especially I had never such problems before.  Now I just restarted from scratch (emerge all related stuff new, build new kernel) and it worked... Then I compared my new and my old .config:

The simple reason was, the NFS v3 was not activated in the kernel! Mea culpa.  :Sad:  The reason I did not discover this issue is simply, my old distribution always activated it as default in its kernelsources and therefore I was just used to ignore these two little points in my old kernels...

But thanks again for your answer. Perhaps I wouldn't have tried to rebuild everything if nobody told me that it should work  :Wink: 

bye,

	Marcel

----------

## klieber

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Oh damn. I'm sorry! Really

 

lol -- don't worry about it.  Let he who has never made a similar goof case the first stone.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## delta407

 *klieber wrote:*   

> Let he who has never made a similar goof case the first stone.

 

THWACK!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## klieber

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> THWACK!

 

OK, for the rest of us that *don't* use the force and are mere mortals, we can admit to having screwed up now and again.

--kurt

----------

## delta407

You missed the emoticon. I [gasp!] have screwed up before... but I tend to keep it to myself, and such incidents are not often when it comes to computers.  :Very Happy: 

Outside of computers, I get myself into trouble on a regular basis.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

